# Taking Hedgie for a Trip ... Too Soon?



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

I go home fairly often to visit my family, and I'll be doing so in a little over a week. They're only a 1hr 45min drive from my place, so the trip shouldn't be too bad.

The question is: At that too soon? I'll have had him for a couple weeks or so by then. It's an overnight trip Sat-Sun, and I want him to get used to their house. They might have to babysit sometimes, after all! Not to mention that their house smells like their dogs which is something he isn't used to.

If it helps any, he's adjust fantastically to my place. He hisses at me a little when he wakes up, but he doesn't take too long to unball and start exploring. He's just started quilling, too.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I got Quinn while I was still in university and I had to travel with her between my student home and going home on weekends. It was about an hour drive and she was fine. At the time I was using bins as her cage so I was able to keep her in the same cage at both homes because I could bring it. Also, there were no pets at either home. She slept through the car ride but I have heard that some do get car sick. You probably don't have a choice to bring your hedgie with you so try it out and see how it goes. Hopefully you can bring the cage and keep everything familiar. Some others will come along with more advice that I missed. Good luck!


----------



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

Yup! He'll have all his familiar things. If he hadn't adjusted so well I would probably just postpone the trip. It wasn't the car ride I was worried about though. It was just being in a new place like that so soon!

Thanks though  I feel a little better about it already. Makin this trip also means making Hedgie bags!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Like Quinn mentioned, I've heard a few horror stories of hedgies that just don't travel very well and get extremely carsick. However, it seems as though most do just fine. As for the house smelling like dogs, I wouldn't be too concerned about that either. My dad's yellow lab likes to lay on the floor outside of Felix's cage and I think the most attention Felix has ever paid to her was to give her a funny "what the heck are you?" look. :lol:


----------



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

I brought him down from that area, so he's made the drive before. I think it will be fine since nobody seems too concerned over a new environment being as stressful as bringing him home the first time  Thanks!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I've always travelled with my boy. I had bought him to be a companion while I'm at school and away from home. 

What I always make sure is that his bed is never washed prior to the trip. That way, his bed will smell like home, nomatter where he is. And he's always adjusted fine.


----------

